# YEAR ONE rally 2 wheels for 67 gto



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I have searched all the related posts for the 17" year one rally 2 wheels but have not found the info im looking for. I am interested in putting the wheels on my 67 gto. I want to go with the staggered 17x8 4.5 bs front and 17x9 5.0 bs rear. The question is what is largest tires I can go without rubbing. I was thinking 245/45 front and 275/45 rear. Anyone that has done this on there 67 please let me know


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The only way to know for sure is to measure them yourself. Buy, or borrow, one of these:

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/PHP-01201/

Bear


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

I hear you. I was just hoping someone has already sized them for the 67.


----------

